# Help with neighbours



## dave77 (Apr 10, 2016)

Evening All,

I'm hoping that someone can help....

We currently smoke all our meat in lovely outdoor smokers, however we have had the neighbours complaining of the smell of BBQ'ing meat everyday. We need to come up with a solution before the council get involved.

We are in a built up area and need to come up with a solution.

It sounds crazy but I remember learning about the Russians in WW2 who hid out in woods for years, part of the reason they didn't get caught is because no smoke or fires could be seen as they funneled the smoke back into the ground (mud). Is this a possibility? I can't see how they could get any draw for the smoke...? Could we build a large soil/peat bin and send the smoke into this..?

Any ideas or help would be appreciated, we don't want to stop smoking the meat.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 11, 2016)

Run the exhaust through a flame....   flame consumes smoke..    Maybe a banjo type burner would work...  You will have to rig it so it doesn't restrict the air flow...


----------



## jp61 (Apr 11, 2016)

Exhaust ran through an air scrubber?

Your neighbors must be vegetarians?

I guess an everyday occurrence could irritate some people.

Good luck!


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 11, 2016)

Reassure them that you will only be smoking meat on days that end with a "Y".


----------



## 3montes (Apr 11, 2016)

Once you solve this problem I'm guessing they find another complaint to take issue with. Some people are just like that. Best of luck to you.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 11, 2016)

So when does their "quiet enjoyment" come at the expense of your "quiet enjoyment"?  That can be a slippery slope. Sounds like the type of folks who love to be on the board of a HOA (professional busy bodies).


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 11, 2016)

I would say just to be on the safe side check your local laws or CC&Rs in you neighborhood to make sure you are not breaking any regulations.  If there is nothing wrong with what you are doing, apologize and offer to cook them up something once in a while.


----------



## paul6 (Apr 11, 2016)

If that happened to me I would have to offer my condolences to my neighbors and wish them good luck on their next home. On the flip side when building a fire at 4:00 AM I heard voices out front in the street , when I went out there were two Sheriff  Deputies walking to the house they saw me and asked if I had a fire. After explaining to them what I was doing they wanted to see my rig. Later when my wife got up she said she could swear she heard talking in the back yard !


----------



## b-one (Apr 11, 2016)

You have to love neighbors! We are allowed fireworks the day before,of and after a state or national holiday and my daughter loves them so we do one usally one of the three allowed days last time my neighbor came out cussing,then I told them I don't say anything about there three out of control dogs barking all the time they went away after that! Good luck with your ordeal!


----------



## delbbq (Apr 11, 2016)

What type of dwelling are you in and do you really smoke everyday..??

Would you be allowed a wood stove where you live?


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 11, 2016)

I agree with everyone else. Also, is it the meat or smoke smoke smell that bothers them? If it's smoke try a hot burning coal or electric smoker with limited wood (AMNPS/smoke gen) piped into cook box through long stove to clean and cool smoke. I've noticed a significant drop in neighborhood smell when I did that. If it's meat. . . Well they are the kind of people who are looking for a cause and you may have to fight it at the council!  Good luck!!!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 11, 2016)

I would recommend another approach. Why not start a neighborhood Q. Find some butts on sale some of those 39 cent chicken hind quarters.Let 'me all bring their own drinks, maybe some beans and mac & cheese. Let 'em see what that smoke makes.

Make some friends. Its better than side stepping them. There will always be some foolish liitle knit picking thing to complain about.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 12, 2016)

I had this problem with ne of my neighbours. Had to move my cooking set up from on side of the garden to the other side.

They cook breakfast on their Gas BBQ most Summer Sunday mornings, they never hear me complain!

Saying that the complain about everything! 

They asked my son to park his van down the street, as he could not swing off his drive, but had to select reverse, to get round. So he wanted my son to walk 100 yards down the road! 

If they really annoy me I get all four smokers going at the same time to clean them!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Dave,

For 35 years I lived in Ft. Lauderdale next to the neighbor from hell. He threatened to kill me, Judy, and my kids several times. He'd dress in camo & hide in the bushes. A real wack job! Called the cops on him, a bunch of times, so if something happened to us they would know where to look. So someone complaining about smoke smell is not as bad as it could be. 

I also notice that this is your first post, so at your leisure would you swing by roll call & introduce yourself, so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome!

Al


----------



## phatbac (Apr 12, 2016)

I have always worried offending neighbors because i tend to smoke early in the morning (Sat 5am is the usual). So to combat this i make a habit of cooking extra an giving my neighbors some of my BBQ. It has gotten to the point where neighbors will stop by sat morning to see what im cooking when they see Black Betty out in the driveway. I cooked a whole picnic pork and pulled to it with some homemade sauce and gave it to a neighbor Sunday and yesterday when i came home that neighbor was mowing my lawn for me.

More to your problem: i like the idea of a neighborhood BBQ because even if the neighbors who have the problem( its their problem don't come or don't enjoy it the other people in the HOA or council will be there and have a good time and its a good way to "win friends and influence people".

Just a thought,

phatbac (Aaron).


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 12, 2016)

Makes me glad I live out in the sticks.

Some very good suggestions, but it's

still kind of scary.

                  Ed


----------



## palladini (Apr 13, 2016)

My Neighbours never complain when I BBQ or Smoke anything. If anything, the moment they smell the smoker, they are over want to

A) see what I am cooking and

B) see if there is room for something they want trow into the smoker. Mind you, I have no community rules to abide by, except be a normal person.

I do Pity some of the Folks who live in communities that ban things, like BBQs and Flying a flag and such


----------



## bbqwillie (Apr 15, 2016)

If you can, move. I lived in a condo complex and would BBQ every weekend. An anorexic woman moved in after me and started complaining, and complaining, and complaining until it finally became a major problem. It made no difference what I did to mitigate the smoke; it was never enough to satisfy her. She would actually start complaining on Thursday about how the smoke this weekend was going to making her ill.

Life is way to short to be around people like that so I moved.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 15, 2016)

I wait until the winds are blowing towards my neighbor behind me then I start up my smoker at full blast.    Hope they'd choke and move away


----------



## foamheart (Apr 15, 2016)

BBQWillie said:


> If you can, move. I lived in a condo complex and would BBQ every weekend. An anorexic woman moved in after me and started complaining, and complaining, and complaining until it finally became a major problem. It made no difference what I did to mitigate the smoke; it was never enough to satisfy her. She would actually start complaining on Thursday about how the smoke this weekend was going to making her ill.
> 
> Life is way to short to be around people like that so I moved.


You probably did the right thing. Most cities now have a fire law concerning smokers/pits and condo/apts. Usually the basics of the law are you must smoke on the ground (not a balcony) a min. of 10 to 20 ft of the edifice meaning any part of the structure including concrete. Some neighborhoods especially those with a HOA, have rules also. 

A Customer blew his top after buying a new house, when he got a note to talk to the HOA Pres. about his BBQing. He pretty much told her how the cow ate the cabbage and they ended up in court.

Always read that small print! Its small for a reason.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 15, 2016)

I would have a really hard time being told what I can and can not do on MY property. It sucks that you even have a HOA to deal with. If I don't feel like cutting grass...It grows. I had the same issue with an upstairs neighbor in an Apartment Complex. Every concession I made was met with a new complaint. I had permission from the complex Manager to use the smoker, so she just told them she would discuss the situation with me. We then laughed about it! Her husband was big time into smoking meat and we shared Recipes...I now live in my own house and where the wind blows is not my problem!...JJ


----------



## dward51 (Apr 15, 2016)

Last time we looked for a new house, one of the first questions I asked the realtor was "is there a HOA"?  If the answer was yes, we kept looking.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2016)

A lot of comments here some are good and some are bad just like BBQ but if the rules are set it's hard to fight city hall  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   It would be best as suggested to see what the regulations are before going to far and if in your favor give them hell. other wise try being a nice neighbor and do the invite deal for a BBQ.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 15, 2016)

Another thing is instead of doing a bunch of small smokes spread over the week do one big one once or twice a month. I have a 22.5" WSM and so I buy in bulk then smoke it all in one day and vacuum pack it and toss it in the freezer. I usually only fire up the smoker about once a month that way - except for special occasions like holidays, birthdays, and what not.

When I first started smoking I did fire it up almost every day, then figured I didn't want the neighbors getting mad and started my current method. I also do like many of the others and pass out small ziploc baggies with "samples"... lol.

Best of luck!

Johnny


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 15, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> A lot of comments here some are good and some are bad just like BBQ but if the rules are set it's hard to fight city hall  :deadhorse:   It would be best as suggested to see what the regulations are before going to far and if in your favor give them hell. other wise try being a nice neighbor and do the invite deal for a BBQ.


I didn't see any bad advice?


----------



## foamheart (Apr 15, 2016)

Have you offered up a pulled pork sammie? How about some of that great double smoked bacon? Listen maybe your neighbor is just lonely and a grouchy. Maybe his kid went to clown college after being accepted to Harvard, maybe he was accepted to Harvard and lives in Florida. You never know what it is, but a great PP sammie or a brisket sandwich or some jerky goes far to cure it. 

I used to give away strawberries, then it was fresh eggs, now its all about sausage, andouille and bacon! There maybe someone that doesn't like me, but its hard for them to say it out loud, when ya walking home with a go bag of goodies. LOL


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 15, 2016)

If the folks next door can smell my smoke, then something has gone horribly wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





One of the benefits of living in the country. 

I agree with Foam.  Feeding people your BBQ does wonders for their attitude. b


----------



## narcolepticpug (Apr 15, 2016)

Good lord. I would be burning pine needles every time i was up wind of her. im glad I dont have to deal with city ordinances.


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 16, 2016)

Was it on here?

Somewhere I saw a video of a guy, I think in Florida.

He was catching the Devil from a code enforcement 

guy, being told that he had to keep his smoke on his own property.

Never did hear how it all worked out.

There are some very stupid lawmakers out there that don't have 

nearly enough to do.

            Ed


----------



## jasper7 (Apr 16, 2016)

I saw that video on the SMF facebook page, not sure if its still there, but it seemed like a pretty ridiculous situation to me.  Unfortunately it seems to be a trend.  A while back I remember hearing about a crackdown on barbecue restaurants in Austin, I'm mean is nothing sacred anymore.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of comments here some are good and some are bad just like BBQ but if the rules are set it's hard to fight city hall
> ...


Maybe not to you or me but I'll bet someone did not like all of the comments or suggestions that's just the way our world is.


----------

